# Competition Attendance Streaks



## cuBerBruce (Mar 31, 2009)

In the last 5 weekends, I have competed at Twin Cities Cubing Classic, Fort Lee Winter, Drexel Winter, UPenn Spring, and Ohio Open. So I've competed in WCA competitions in 5 consecutive weekends. Also, since the last one was a Saturday and Sunday competition, I've competed in WCA competitions 6 calendar weeks (Sunday-to-Saturday weeks) in a row.

I was wondering who else has had similar long streaks of competing in WCA competitions.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 31, 2009)

Cameron Almasi hasn't.


----------



## Tyson (Mar 31, 2009)

He would if it were the 'registration and failing to show up' record.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 31, 2009)

Tyson said:


> He would if it were the 'registration and failing to show up' record.



I also see that Edward Lin seems to be registered for almost every upcoming competition also.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 31, 2009)

Dan Cohen obviously has.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 31, 2009)

Nope, My best "streak" was 3/4 weeks with Fort Lee, Upenn, Ohio. I was planning to go to drexel, but Bruce would've beaten me anyway.


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 31, 2009)

Wonder if Mike Hughey or Bob Burton has any streaks like that...


----------



## Kian (Mar 31, 2009)

Jhong253 said:


> Wonder if Mike Hughey or Bob Burton has any streaks like that...



Mike doesn't live in area of the world where that's really possible without a lot of travel.

Without doing the research I'd say the people with the best chances of 5 weeks in a row (though I doubt anyone has) are Bob, Arnaud, Ton, Lars, and maybe Takao b/c location is no issue for him, it seems.

They've all been to a ton of competitions and live in areas of the world where they are very prevalent.


----------



## Bob (Mar 31, 2009)

Hrmm, I had a streak of 5 weekends (though not 5 calendar weeks because the fifth was a Sunday):
Dec. 7 - Carnegie Mellon
Nov. 29 - Virginia Open
Nov. 22 - Westchester Fall
Nov. 15 - Drexel Fall
Nov. 8 - Newark Open

If we go by calendar weeks, I will have five also next Saturday when I go to Utah (Sun 3/29 and then Saturday 4/11), but notice there is a weekend there with no competition for me.

If someone has been to more, my bet is on Leyan Lo.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Apr 1, 2009)

Bob said:


> If we go by calendar weeks, I will have five also next Saturday when I go to Utah (Sun 3/29 and then Saturday 4/11), but notice there is a weekend there with no competition for me.



But it looks like you would also have to go to the Philippines to match my 6 in a row. Wait, no, you will have 6 calendar weeks in a row with Utah, Bob, even though it's only 5 competitions. Same competitions as me except Utah instead of Twin Cities.


----------



## Dene (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, I will have 3 in a row this weekend, and if I go to Utah (possibility, not particularly likely) then it will be 4  . (Is it sad that 4 out of 6 of my comps will be in a row, if this happens?)


----------



## Lofty (Apr 1, 2009)

Dene said:


> Well, I will have 3 in a row this weekend, and if I go to Utah (possibility, not particularly likely) then it will be 4  . (Is it sad that 4 out of 6 of my comps will be in a row, if this happens?)



You're here for one semester of school and you get 6 competitions... I've only had 4 in my whole life. You have me beat...


----------



## Kian (Apr 1, 2009)

Dene said:


> Well, I will have 3 in a row this weekend, and if I go to Utah (possibility, not particularly likely) then it will be 4  . (Is it sad that 4 out of 6 of my comps will be in a row, if this happens?)



if you can, try to go to utah while you're here. i think it might be the most beautiful part of the entire country. it's impossible to cover the whole state and the amazing monument park in southern utah in a short time but everything from the great salt flats to the desert and mountains near slc is amazing.


----------



## TMOY (Apr 1, 2009)

My longest streak so far is 3 (Montpellier Open 2009; Benelux Open 2009; Belgian Open 2009). I could have done 7 in a row (from Jan 31th to Mar 15th) if I had wanted to travel to Sweden and Finland (or Russia) but I had other plans for the two weekends when I didn't compete.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 1, 2009)

I think 3 was my maximum in a row, but if you include cubemeetings......

I don't like being away every weekend. I have a lovely dog that only stays with me in the weekend so I want to be there often


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 3, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> I think 3 was my maximum in a row, but if you include cubemeetings......
> 
> I don't like being away every weekend. I have a lovely dog that only stays with me in the weekend so I want to be there often



yeah he is LOVELY, but sometimes he likes to compete... the hague?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 3, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > I think 3 was my maximum in a row, but if you include cubemeetings......
> ...


Clement missed the train today . I might take Max instead


----------

